# Should I really join Facebook ....................( Priceless )



## Maywalk (Oct 4, 2013)

Should I Really Join Facebook? (Priceless)

Read it all the way through! It's a good laugh! AND really quite true!!


A good laugh for people in the over 70 group !!! 


When I bought my Blackberry, I thought about the 30-year business I ran with 1800 employees, all without a cell phone that plays music, takes videos, pictures and communicates with Facebook and Twitter. I signed up under duress for Twitter and Facebook, so my seven kids, their spouses, my 13 grand kids and 2 great grand kids could communicate with me in the modern way. I figured I could handle something as simple as Twitter with only 140 characters of space.


My phone was beeping every three minutes with the details of everything except the bowel movements of the entire next generation. I am not ready to live like this. I keep my cell phone in the garage in my golf bag.


The kids bought me a GPS for my last birthday because they say I get lost every now and then going over to the grocery store or library. I keep that in a box under my tool bench with the Blue tooth [it's red] phone I am supposed to use when I drive. I wore it once and was standing in line at Barnes and Noble talking to my wife and everyone in the nearest 50 yards was glaring at me. I had to take my hearing aid out to use it, and I got a little loud.


I mean the GPS looked pretty smart on my dash board, but the lady inside that gadget was the most annoying, rudest person I had run into in a long time. Every 10 minutes, she would sarcastically say, "Re-calc-u-lating." You would think that she could be nicer. It was like she could barely tolerate me. She would let go with a deep sigh and then tell me to make a U-turn at the next light. Then if I made a right turn instead. Well, it was not a good relationship...
When I get really lost now, I call my wife and tell her the name of the cross streets and while she is starting to develop the same tone as Gypsy, the GPS lady, at least she loves me.


To be perfectly frank, I am still trying to learn how to use the cordless phones in our house. We have had them for 4 years, but I still haven't figured out how I lose three phones all at once and have to run around digging under chair cushions, checking bathrooms, and the dirty laundry baskets when the phone rings.


The world is just getting too complex for me. They even mess me up every time I go to the grocery store. You would think they could settle on something themselves but this sudden "Paper or Plastic?" every time I check out just knocks me for a loop. I bought some of those cloth reusable bags to avoid looking confused, but I never remember to take them with me.


Now I toss it back to them. When they ask me, "Paper or plastic?" I just say, "Doesn't matter to me. I am bi-sacksual." Then it's their turn to stare at me with a blank look. I was recently asked if I tweet. I answered, No, but I do fart a lot." 


P.S. I know some of you are not over 70. I sent it to you to allow you to forward it to those who are.
......Not me I figured your sense of humour could handle it....
We senior citizens don't need anymore gadgets. The TV remote and the garage door remote are about all we can handle.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 4, 2013)

_Love it_


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 4, 2013)

A gem.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> My phone was beeping every three minutes with the details of everything EXCEPT the bowel movements of the entire next generation.


  Now, that's just missing out on what the whole connected world is all about...!


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 6, 2013)

I love it, and we are extremely "old school" at our house.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 6, 2013)

That is hilarious, loved it, and so true.  So far as Facebook, I hated it and couldn't wait to remove myself from it.  Guess I'm a student of the old school as well.  But if you know me personally and have something to say, call me, or e-mail me, don't put it on a board for the world to read.  That concept just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 7, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 7, 2013)

Katybug said:


> That is hilarious, loved it, and so true.  So far as Facebook, I hated it and couldn't wait to remove myself from it.  Guess I'm a student of the old school as well.  But if you know me personally and have something to say, call me, or e-mail me, don't put it on a board for the world to read.  That concept just doesn't do it for me.


Same here, I was on FB a few years ago and it drove me nuts.

That's great Michael.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2013)

Never signed up with  Facebook myself... too much drama for me.  Everyone that I know on there seems to not like it for various reasons, but they can't let go ..


----------

